# Is My Jucheck a Virus



## jec280 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm running Windows 7 and recently jucheck.exe keeps asking to modify files on my computer, but I think it's a virus. I know that jucheck.exe can be part of Java's updating system, but along with the jucheck popup, I get a separate one for updating Java. There's also the fact that the file is over 700kb (as opposed to the normal 400 or so that I've read about), the publisher is unknown, and it's not located in the Java folder. It seems like jucheck is a trojan when it's in a windows folder, but mine is in C:/Users/Anyone/AppData/Local/Temp so I'm not really sure. I've also tried deleting the file and that causes the constant popups to go away (they keep popping up instantaneously, even after I say no) but the next time I login the files are back and I have to delete them again. Is this jucheck a virus like I'm worried about, or does the file keep coming back because it's a legitimate part of Java??? And if it _is_ a virus, will it not screw up my computer as long as I keep deleting it everytime I login, since I can't seem to permanently delete it?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome

Legit Java files do not reside in a Temp folder. If this one refuses to go away then there is likely something else keeping it in place.

Please start here and *follow the instructions.*

NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum

*Do not post your logs back in this thread - follow the guidance in the above link!*

If you have problems with any of the steps, simply move on to the next one and make a note of the problem in your reply.

Please note that the Security Forum is always busy, so I would ask for your patience while waiting for a reply - it may take a few days.


----------

